# Diabetic in USA



## Busybee (Aug 7, 2008)

I now live in Florida, have my green card and health insurance. I am a type one diabetic and until now have only been seen by my doctors back in the UK. Now I have my green card and we are settled here I need to get to grips with the US system. Are there any other diabetic members on this site who can give me some advice and guidance as I am feeling really lost after just one day talking to my insurers.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Florida - American Diabetes Association

Do you have specific questions?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Busybee said:


> I now live in Florida, have my green card and health insurance. I am a type one diabetic and until now have only been seen by my doctors back in the UK. Now I have my green card and we are settled here I need to get to grips with the US system. Are there any other diabetic members on this site who can give me some advice and guidance as I am feeling really lost after just one day talking to my insurers.


You'll often find Canadian pharmacies are cheaper than your co-pay. The law is grey: it's not allowed but nobody stops you using them.


----------

